# married couples using pill and condoms



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

am married and on birth control pills. my husband always uses a condom for vaginal penetration as doesn't want a second child, yet. he say even though i am on pill it is not 100% guaranteed to avoid breeding another baby in me.

if you are married and wife is on pill is this unusual for you to use condom, also?


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Me and my wife have been using condoms for 25 years. We don't have any kids. She doesn't use birth control pills. If we ever win the lottery we might adopt a child. The planet is way too overpopulated.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as I know, the point of the pill is so you that you can have sex without a condom without getting pregnant. Sure, using both will reduce the chance of pregnancy but after a certain point you're going from something like 98% to maybe 99%. It'll never be 100%. Besides, most women who get pregnant on the pill miss a dose or two. If that's an issue for you, then perhaps using a condom is a good idea.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

shyraclifford said:


> am married and on birth control pills. my husband always uses a condom for vaginal penetration as doesn't want a second child, yet. he say even though i am on pill it is not 100% guaranteed to avoid breeding another baby in me.
> 
> if you are married and wife is on pill is this unusual for you to use condom, also?


I thought the purpose of using birth control pills was to not use a condom? at least that's what I've been told anyway. My gf personally hates condoms, so she chooses that method for contraception, although it as a 99% guarantee, but 100% full proof if you use that & a condom.

I'd rather use a condom tbh, but at the same time I hate to use one too.

Why has sex gotta be so complicated?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would trust an IUD, but pills seem like they are too easy to make a mistake with.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

BlackHorse said:


> I thought the purpose of using birth control pills was to not use a condom? at least that's what I've been told anyway. My gf personally hates condoms, so she chooses that method for contraception, although it as a 99% guarantee, but 100% full proof if you use that & a condom.
> 
> I'd rather use a condom tbh, but at the same time I hate to use one too.
> 
> Why has sex gotta be so complicated?


lol I agree. I hate condoms too but they have their purpose for sure. I just imagine if I were married i would hope to never have to use them again unless I were somehow super fertile and getting pregnant a lot despite being on birth control


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

To each their own but I lend towards not using contraception in marriage. You can time stuff around ovulation as well. I trust God and using contraception seems like a lack of trust. Just my opinion :stu


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

@BlackHorse that is why husband wanted both to get closer to 100%. pills are 78%-99% depending on brand or types selected

thought the purpose of using birth control pills was to not use a condom? at least that's what I've been told anyway. My gf personally hates condoms, so she chooses that method for contraception, although it as a 99% guarantee, but 100% full proof if you use that & a condom.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

@Kevin001 your method has 0% chances of success and has nothing to do with trust rather biology unless you are fearful of STD

To each their own but I lend towards not using contraception in marriage. You can time stuff around ovulation as well. I trust God and using contraception seems like a lack of trust. Just my opinion &#128578;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ To each their own its a touchy subject that both husband and wife need to talk about


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

AT least when you do it up the butt, you don't need to worry about any form of contraception : )


----------



## Savon (Jun 17, 2018)

I want to try that birth control bar that they implant into your arm when the time comes.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

BlackHorse said:


> My gf personally hates condoms, so she chooses that method for contraception, although it as a 99% guarantee, but 100% full proof if you use that & a condom.


Eh...? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your comment? I don't think any method or combo of birth control is ever 100% effective, except not having sex at all. Unfortunately. :/



Kevin001 said:


> You can time stuff around ovulation as well. I trust God and using contraception seems like a lack of trust. Just my opinion :stu


Eh boy...religious choices are fine and all, and I understand people who don't want to use birth control due to their beliefs ("The purpose of sex is reproduction" and all that), but using faith in God as a form of _contraception_, I would not advise that, unless one is prepared and willing to have kids.

Ovulation timing isn't 100% effective, either...seems to be one of the least effective methods, in fact. Our (women's) reproductive cycles aren't as reliable and timely as some people think. Mine is pretty normal but I've been over a month late, had a period that stopped then started again later, have started two weeks early, had a period that lasted a few weeks, etc....

This is not just my opinion, but basic biology. One could make the same argument not to ever visit a doctor for health issues because that seems like a lack of trust...some people believe that, but I doubt that argument is being made here since I think I've seen you post about visiting medical professionals and/or using medical methods for various issues...so, I don't understand why one biological issue should be based on faith (and a very unreliable birth control method) while others should require medical intervention. I've seen you make the argument that God helps us through doctors/medical means...well, why not in this case...?

EDIT in case the below graph doesn't appear: https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...nd-condoms-2207855/index2.html#post1093329721


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol I agree. I hate condoms too but they have their purpose for sure. I just imagine if I were married i would hope to never have to use them again unless I were somehow super fertile and getting pregnant a lot despite being on birth control


Have your partner use ribbed condoms.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

sabbath9 said:


> Me and my wife have been using condoms for 25 years. We don't have any kids. She doesn't use birth control pills. If we ever win the lottery we might adopt a child. The planet is way too overpopulated.


I like you and your wife.



Kevin001 said:


> To each their own but I lend towards not using contraception in marriage. You can time stuff around ovulation as well. I trust God and using contraception seems like a lack of trust. Just my opinion :stu


Please have safe sex. Ffs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Eh boy...religious choices are fine and all, and I understand people who don't want to use birth control due to their beliefs ("The purpose of sex is reproduction" and all that), but using faith in God as a form of _contraception_, I would not advise that, unless one is prepared and willing to have kids.
> 
> Ovulation timing isn't 100% effective, either...seems to be one of the least effective methods, in fact. Our (women's) reproductive cycles aren't as reliable and timely as some people think. Mine is pretty normal but I've been over a month late, had a period that stopped then started again later, have started two weeks early, had a period that lasted a few weeks, etc....
> 
> This is not just my opinion, but basic biology. One could make the same argument not to ever visit a doctor for health issues because that seems like a lack of trust...some people believe that, but I doubt that argument is being made here since I think I've seen you post about visiting medical professionals and/or using medical methods for various issues...so, I don't understand why one biological issue should be based on faith (and a very unreliable birth control method) while others should require medical intervention. I've seen you make the argument that God helps us through doctors/medical means...well, why not in this case...?


Married couples are suppose to have kids if you want to wait to have them cool I guess but not sure exactly where I stand 100%. Other medical stuff God uses doctors and meds to help. Thanks for your response


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> To each their own but I lend towards not using contraception in marriage. You can time stuff around ovulation as well. I trust God and using contraception seems like a lack of trust. Just my opinion


You're all about being the family man, aren't you.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

BlackHorse said:


> AT least when you do it up the butt, you don't need to worry about any form of contraception : )


Not accurate. It's not common but women can still become pregnant from anal sex for a few reasons, mostly because semen can travel and the space between anus and vagina isn't that big. But, it was quite a while ago so I can't remember the exact details, there was a case a woman got pregnant from anal sex because her vagina and rectum were somehow connected. She was born with this issue, had it "fixed" when she was younger but it didn't go well.

Still, it's not just accidental pregnancies you need to try to prevent during sex, and using a condom during anal sex is probably wise anyway. Besides that, we crap out of that hole! Why would you not wear a condom for that?! Lol.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

BlackHorse said:


> AT least when you do it up the butt, you don't need to worry about any form of contraception : )





Wren611 said:


> Not accurate. It's not common but women can still become pregnant from anal sex for a few reasons, mostly because semen can travel and the space between anus and vagina isn't that big. But, it was quite a while ago so I can't remember the exact details, there was a case a woman got pregnant from anal sex because her vagina and rectum were somehow connected. She was born with this issue, had it "fixed" when she was younger but it didn't go well.
> 
> Still, it's not just accidental pregnancies you need to try to prevent during sex, and using a condom during anal sex is probably wise anyway. Besides that, we crap out of that hole! Why would you not wear a condom for that?! Lol.


Yeahhh no, sounds like a prime STD place. Not my preference for sure lol nope.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The pill and condoms are quite effective if you use them properly. The reason why they have high failure rates (condoms especially) is because people forget to take pills sometimes. Forgetting one pill is okay as long as you take it within 24 hours. It's when you forget 2 pills in a row, then you might end up knocked up.

With condoms people simply don't use them every single time. Many people also don't seem to know that you are supposed to grab the base of the condom when pulling out.


----------



## Creationist Cat (Jun 20, 2018)

I guess it depends on your risk tolerance and whether abortion is legal where you live
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's unusual in general, if that's what you're asking. If he's worried you might have missed a pill, I specially understand where he's coming from.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

AllToAll said:


> I specially understand where he's coming from.


Pun...intended.

Totally couldn't resist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's sensible since the pill isn't 100% I think the non hormonal iud has better protection and also doesn't mess with your hormones, though there are other negative side effects or issues with insertion in some cases (no female contraception is ideal.)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Too chicken to read back over replies, but I'd posted an image in this thread and I can't see it on my laptop. :/ It was from http://bridgercare.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Bedsider-Birth-Control-Effectiveness-Poster.jpg

Stupid SAS.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't see much of a point to use both, one or the other is fine and I suppose the man could just pull out instead of finish inside too even with the condom on. If you have no intention to have more kids one of the two can get sergery done to make that risk zero. You can also freeze sperm should you decide to have another child and I believe it can last up to 10 years.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Pill and condom are a killer combination. A baby-killer combination. Perfect for those that want to avoid unplanned disaster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

My god, I would never bow and scrape and take birth control while a guy uses me like a love doll or fleshlight. A condom should be enough for excessive sex otherwise jump off or roll away. When he explodes let him do it outside of you unless you enjoy how it feels inside of you which in that case you might get pregnant. The hassle couples have to put up with, overdosing on birth control and condoms. Tsk, tsk. Life is so much simpler with my massaging.


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

I don't use anything like that, i just track my fertile period and avoid anything during it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oral sex.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> To each their own but I lend towards not using contraception in marriage. You can time stuff around ovulation as well. I trust God and using contraception seems like a lack of trust. Just my opinion :stu


Maybe God trusted humans thus blessed and gifted them to acquire the knowledge of inventing contraception...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Maybe God trusted humans thus blessed and gifted them to acquire the knowledge of inventing contraception...


Just saying having kids is what God wants but if couples want to wait a season before having them...cool I guess .


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

My wife tried the pill for a short time, but didn't like the side effects. So "fertility awareness" and "withdrawal" are the primary means. At times when the risk of pregnancy is higher, we use condoms.

In 20 years, we've had 3 pregnancies, all planned. The first ended in miscarriage.

So despite all 3 methods we use (singly or in conjunction) being 'not so well', its worked for us.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

sabbath9 said:


> Me and my wife have been using condoms for 25 years. We don't have any kids. She doesn't use birth control pills. If we ever win the lottery we might adopt a child. The planet is way too overpopulated.


In that case, why not just get a vasectomy? Waaayyy better without condoms, it's not even close.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What's wrong with oral sex?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

caveman8 said:


> In that case, why not just get a vasectomy? Waaayyy better without condoms, it's not even close.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Yep, Snip Snip.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's wrong with oral sex?


This is a fair point.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's wrong with oral sex?


Well nothing, but...what, exactly, is your fair point there?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I think contraception is just fine even in marriage.Spermicide is useful too.


----------

